# Wo kann ich den aion-beta client downloaden



## Onico (10. Juli 2009)

hi leute,
   kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich den aion beta client downloaden kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> hi leute,
> kann mir mal jemand sagen wo ich den aion beta client downloaden kann ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich habe es so gemacht:

Bin auf die NC soft seite gegangen und habe mir den Launcher runtergeladen, hier der Link dazu.

http://eu.ncsoft.com/de/launcher/ncsoft-launcher.html

Nachdem der instaliert wurde startest du ihn. Dann klickst du auf Aion instalieren und er fängt an die nächsten parr Stunden das Spiel runterzuladen. Runteralden lassen, updaten und fertig.


----------



## Onico (10. Juli 2009)

ok danke dir ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> ok danke dir !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer wieder gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (10. Juli 2009)

also sorry ^^
ich hätte da noch ne frage ..... also ich habe den launcher gestartet aber irgendwie finde ich nicht das zum instalieren ....


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> also sorry ^^
> ich hätte da noch ne frage ..... also ich habe den launcher gestartet aber irgendwie finde ich nicht das zum instalieren ....



was genau willst du uns damit nun sagen ? Du findest Aion nicht ? mach doch am besten bitte einfach nen Screen damit wir dein Problem nachvollziehen können


----------



## Onico (10. Juli 2009)

ok warte kurz


----------



## Onico (10. Juli 2009)

also ich habe den auncher gestartet aber da steht nix von aion nur von anderen spielen wie : Guild wars
                                                                                                                               Dungeon Runners ...


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> also ich habe den auncher gestartet aber da steht nix von aion nur von anderen spielen wie : Guild wars
> Dungeon Runners ...



Würdest du uns bitte einen Screenshot machn ?


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

So hier als Beispiel wie mein Launcher aussieht. Eigentlich müsste es bei dir das gleiche sein, habe es genau von der gleichen Stelle gedownloaded.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Screanshot? Oo


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Screanshot? Oo



Was fürn dingens ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jarrod (10. Juli 2009)

Onico schrieb:


> also ich habe den auncher gestartet aber da steht nix von aion nur von anderen spielen wie : Guild wars
> Dungeon Runners ...



Ohne Registrierung, bzw. zulässigen Beta Key, auch kein Aion-Client Download... 

Gruß


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

jarrod schrieb:


> Ohne Registrierung, bzw. zulässigen Beta Key, auch kein Aion-Client Download...
> 
> Gruß



blöd nur das beim Launcher selber keinerlei Frage nach den Login daten gestellt wird und es somit daran nicht liegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

jarrod schrieb:


> Ohne Registrierung, bzw. zulässigen Beta Key, auch kein Aion-Client Download...
> 
> Gruß



Habe auch erst das Spiel instaliert und dann den Key eingegeben, hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Smeal (10. Juli 2009)

Habe mit den NCSoft Launcher ebenfalls runtergeladen und finde Aion nicht als Download Optionen.
Hier mal ein Screen:
[attachment=8230:Ncsoft_l...er_prob1.JPG]


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Habe mit den NCSoft Launcher ebenfalls runtergeladen und finde Aion nicht als Download Optionen.
> Hier mal ein Screen:
> [attachment=8230:Ncsoft_l...er_prob1.JPG]



Zur not hier


----------



## Sin (10. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst auch den NC soft launcher runterladen, den man über die Accountverwaltung bekommt, wenn man seinen Beta Code registriert hat.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch den NC soft launcher runterladen, den man über die Accountverwaltung bekommt, wenn man seinen Beta Code registriert hat.



Was ich auch nicht getan habe hab den bereits runtergeladen bevor ich nen Beta key hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht getan habe hab den bereits runtergeladen bevor ich nen Beta key hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wo finde ich den Launcher den du hast ,mit dem ich Aion downlaoden kann?


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Und wo finde ich den Launcher den du hast ,mit dem ich Aion downlaoden kann?



klick

dürfte dennoch nix anderes sein als das was ihr benutzt habt .


----------



## Skymek (10. Juli 2009)

Evlt mal nach die Lightversion vom Launcher versuchen, denn das ist die Version die ihr mit dem Preorderkey erhaltet


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

hi,

ist das kostenlos?

und muss man zu jedem beta event immer wieder neu installieren?^^


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ist das kostenlos?



Nein Aion ist nicht Kostenlos , es gibt lediglich momentan alle 2 Wochen nen Beta Wochenende und man kann per Trail auf chinesischen Servern Spielen für selbiges wirst du dich dann allerdings anderweitig erkundigen müssen den dazu sage ich nix mehr


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

also ich meinte jetzt ob der client kostenlos is^^


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> also ich meinte jetzt ob der client kostenlos is^^



Warum sollte er was Kosten nur ohne Spiel nix Spielen also Client nix bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

^^
ja danke^^hab gefragt weil will den client jetzt installieren dann brauch ich ihn am 14 juli net mehr zu instalieren weil ich da meinen key von amazon bekomme^^


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ^^
> ja danke^^hab gefragt weil will den client jetzt installieren dann brauch ich ihn am 14 juli net mehr zu instalieren weil ich da meinen key von amazon bekomme^^



Und nochmal die Frage warum sollte der Client was kosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

kp weils von anderen seiten kommt die mir unbekannt sind^^


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> kp weils von anderen seiten kommt die mir unbekannt sind^^



Anderen Seiten ? das ist die Seite der Programmierer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

ach egal XD

aber noch ne frage da stand grade aion (north america )instalieren ?da hab ich nein gedrückt bei einstellungen geguckt da steht bereits europe/deutsch und hab dann manuell auf instalieren geklickt installiert der jetzt die eu version?


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ach egal XD
> 
> aber noch ne frage da stand grade aion (north america )instalieren ?da hab ich nein gedrückt bei einstellungen geguckt da steht bereits europe/deutsch und hab dann manuell auf instalieren geklickt installiert der jetzt die eu version?



Sind beides die selben Versionen ist egal was du installierst solang du Europe angewählt hast kommste auf den Europäischen Gateway ansonsten halt auf den Amerikansischen.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

kk thx also da stand halt nur north america installieren hab ich nein geklickt und bei einstellungen geguckt da steht alle auf europa und deutsch also müsste jetzt eigtl eu instaliert werden^^


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> kk thx also da stand halt nur north america installieren hab ich nein geklickt und bei einstellungen geguckt da steht alle auf europa und deutsch also müsste jetzt eigtl eu instaliert werden^^



Nö wird er garantiert nicht so wie bei dutzenden anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt kaum einen der die EU Variante drauf hat weil der Download ständig abschmiert oder garnicht erst startet


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

also bin jetzt schon bei 5% und war grade beim ordner gucken da steht AionEU


----------



## Smeal (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich lad mir grade den Client runter klappt alles super.
Bin jetzt nach 3 std auf 40% und ich denke das is recht flott.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich danach noch viel Patchen und wenn wie viel etwa?^^


----------



## _flo93_ (10. Juli 2009)

also ich musste nach den 5 gigabyte aion des ganze irgendwie nochmal runterladen... also 2 mal 5 gigabyte, kA wieso, aber es kann noch dauern, bis du es aufm rechner hast^^


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> also ich musste nach den 5 gigabyte aion des ganze irgendwie nochmal runterladen... also 2 mal 5 gigabyte, kA wieso, aber es kann noch dauern, bis du es aufm rechner hast^^



Naja habe mir von Anfang an die US Version geladen, ka warum aber die erzeugt nicht so viele Fehler wie die EU Version, obwohl die beiden eigentlich genau das geliche sind. Später dann auf EU umgeschrieben, obwohl das wohl nicht mal nötig war aber naja.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

ich war gestern bei 97 prozent und hab den pc aus gemacht hab gedacht wird wie bei wow gespeichert als wenn man den pc wieder anmacht das der patch wieder bei 97% steht nunja mache eben pc an natoll 0% darf nochma downloaden^^also nicht PC AUSMACHEN!!

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Smeal (10. Juli 2009)

lol owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wer macht auch bei 97% aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2009)

ja der ist bei 100% gewesen dann hat er das runtergeladene überprüft und da ist er bei 97% stehen geblieben ne 1std netmehr weiter geladen(bzw.überprüft)da hab ich mir gedacht mal neustarten ja richtig owned^^die ganze kacke  neu ziehen


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ja der ist bei 100% gewesen dann hat er das runtergeladene überprüft und da ist er bei 97% stehen geblieben ne 1std netmehr weiter geladen(bzw.überprüft)da hab ich mir gedacht mal neustarten ja richtig owned^^die ganze kacke  neu ziehen




Ich habe nicht umsonst von der pseudo Eu version abgeraten aber ihr scheint die Zeit ja zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

jo bin jetzt eh fertig hab den pc über nacht angelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (11. Juli 2009)

Hmm
Ich hab da auch mal nen Problem.
Also ich hab erst den Launcher runtergeladen und dann diese AION-Erweiterung, damit ich AIOn installieren kann.
Alles schön und gut, von Amerika oder sontiges hat er gar nichts gesagt (aber auch nich von EU) und dann hab ich auf installieren geklickt. Jetzt steht da unten "Instalationsvorgang..." . Aber woher weiß ich jetzt wo er grade ist , wie lange er noch braucht usw.?


Hat sich erledigt. Musste noch auf "Spielen" drück. Find ich zwar nen bissel seltsam aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Hmm
> Ich hab da auch mal nen Problem.
> Also ich hab erst den Launcher runtergeladen und dann diese AION-Erweiterung, damit ich AIOn installieren kann.
> Alles schön und gut, von Amerika oder sontiges hat er gar nichts gesagt (aber auch nich von EU) und dann hab ich auf installieren geklickt. Jetzt steht da unten "Instalationsvorgang..." . Aber woher weiß ich jetzt wo er grade ist , wie lange er noch braucht usw.?
> ...



Reicht schon wenn du auf den Reiter gehst wo Aion steht da kriegst du eingeblendet wieviel Mb er bereits geladen hat


----------



## Smeal (11. Juli 2009)

Soo! EU version fertig installiert ohne Probleme .
Lief alles so Super.
Man das Spiel gefällt mir jetzt schon .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der log In Screen is geil^^


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Soo! EU version fertig installiert ohne Probleme .
> Lief alles so Super.
> Man das Spiel gefällt mir jetzt schon .
> 
> ...



Freut mich das du Glück hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja nurnoch eine Woche bis zur Beta


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Soo! EU version fertig installiert ohne Probleme .
> Lief alles so Super.
> Man das Spiel gefällt mir jetzt schon .
> 
> ...


wodran sieht man eigtl das man die eu version hat?hab nur bei meinem ordner stehen AionEU daran vllt?^^

EDIT:der login screen ist net viel besser als wie der drache bei wow^^also ein normaler loginscreen^^


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> wodran sieht man eigtl das man die eu version hat?hab nur bei meinem ordner stehen AionEU daran vllt?^^



hm was heißt den wohl Eu ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo es gibt dennoch keinen unterschied zwichen der US und der EU version. da im gegensatz zu der Chinesischen und Koreanischen der selben Launcher genutzt wird


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> hm was heißt den wohl Eu ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo  aber der Amboss schrieb das man mit  einem eu key net auf die server kommt wenn man us installaiert hat^^


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> jo  aber der Amboss schrieb das man mit  einem eu key net auf die server kommt wenn man us installaiert hat^^



Deswegen hab ich auch in der EU Beta gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (11. Juli 2009)

Jo. Wenn der Ordner AionEU heißt wird es wohl sehr wawhrscheinlich die EU version sein oder?^^


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Jo. Wenn der Ordner AionEU heißt wird es wohl sehr wawhrscheinlich die EU version sein oder?^^



So ode so sollte der EU download momentan wenig Problematisch sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> jo  aber der Amboss schrieb das man mit  einem eu key net auf die server kommt wenn man us installaiert hat^^



Es ist Jacke wie Hose ob du nun die EU oder US Version hast, bis auf den Ordnernamen sind beide gleich. Die Aussage von Amboss ist leicht verwirrend aber dennoch völlig richtig. Du musst ganz einfach auf den Launcher gehen. Dann oben links auf Datei / Einstellungen. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster. Hier auf Fortgeschrittene gehen und als Region Europa wählen. Sprache ist egal, es gibt im moment nur eine halbfertige englische Version, habe es aber trotzdem auf Deutsch gestelt.
So und schon kannts du dich mit dem EU Key auf den EU Servern einlogen. Wenn du dir jetzt z.B. eine US Version geladen hast, dann kannst du im Stickybeitrag ganz oben von NC Amboss eine Anleitung finden wie deine Version in 5 min ohne neuen dl und instalation in eine EU Version umgewandelt wird.


----------



## wowfighter (11. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> So ode so sollte der EU download momentan wenig Problematisch sein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was bringt der screen jetzt wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> was bringt der screen jetzt wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der sagt aus das momentan ein download der EU version innerhalb ner Stunde möglich wäre wenn man unbedingt wert drauf legt die EU version zu haben.


----------



## Kizna (11. Juli 2009)

Ich kann es nur nocheinmal betonen, wer die US Version hat und unbedingt eine EU Version haben will, tut eurer Leitung nicht nocheinmal 5gb an folgt einfach dem Guid hier http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html


----------



## Jelly (11. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur nocheinmal betonen, wer die US Version hat und unbedingt eine EU Version haben will, tut eurer Leitung nicht nocheinmal 5gb an folgt einfach dem Guid hier http://www.aionsource.com/forum/general-di...to-aion-eu.html



Mir Gings dabei nun eher um die , die von vornherein meinen EU saugen zu müssen obwohl der US download deutlich stabiler läuft in der regel


----------

